# Loctite super glue for fletching?



## bulldog18 (Jan 20, 2006)

See no reason not to. I use the same glue. When it get hard to apply glue. Take the bottle apart and you will find at least a third more glue left inside.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

I've used it many times with great results.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

I use the control gel and it really works awesome


----------



## bmxrider11976 (Aug 28, 2010)

yeah i just fletched up a couple arrows with it. i use the gel and it works pretty good. i usually have super glue with me all the time too. tube in the bow case, tackle box, truck, etc... also cant tell you how many times that stuff has saved me a couple hundred bucks and a trip to the emergency room!


----------



## Mississippi66 (Oct 1, 2006)

Yep i used gel Super Glue and Goat Tough Glue for a long time. Now i use Gorilla Super Glue Impact Tough. There all basically the same stuff. Works great and easy to clean off the Jo Jan if things get a little sloppy.


----------



## ToddRay (Nov 28, 2003)

I have used loc tite super glue for years. I hunt the colorado mountains with rain and snow along with hunting in nebraska in the spring and fall. This glue holds better than anything I have ever used. It costs less and you don't need to use very much. I love it.


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

Same here. I buy it from Lowes and prefer the non-gel with the brush that dips in the bottle.

The reason I prefer the standard liquid is that I apply some to about the center half of the vane and then spread it out with my finger, making sure that it retains a glassy appearance on the vane. That way, it is just the correct amount for good performance, because, with super glue, too much is not good.


----------



## CardiacKid74 (Jan 18, 2005)

I used to use it but found a cheaper glue that works better than any i have tried... Its Bob Smith Industries thick CA for fletchings..


----------

